# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  یک dll برای کار با تاریخ فارسی

## Touska

< آدرس لینک نسخه جدید این DLL >>>>>>>   لینک  {لطفا اخرین نسخه Update شده را دانلود کنید}

کار کردن با هاش خیلی ساده هست. راستی مشکل تاریخ 4/31 و 6/31 رو نداره

اسم توابع به صورت زیر هست :

PrintDate :

این تابع تاریخ رو به صورت : چهارشنبه 29 فرورین 1384

PrintNormal : 

این تابع تاریخ رو به صورت : 1384/09/13

DiffDate(fDate,sDate : String) : Integer

این تابع اختلاف بین دو تا تاریخ را بر می گردونه

XDateToStr(XDate : TDateTime) : ShortString

این تابع تبدیل تاریخ به نوشتاری هست

XStrToDate(XDate : ShortString) : TDateTime

این تابع تبدیل نوشتاری به تاریخ هست

XStrToDateDef(XDate : ShortString;Def : TDateTime) : TDateTime

این تابع تبدیل نوشتاری به تاریخ با پیش فرض

نسخه بعدیش رو هم می ذارم.

----------


## mzjahromi

مرسی مصطفی جون

----------


## babak869

با سلام
توسکای عزیز دستت درد نکنه.اما اگه ممکنه نحوه استفاده از اون رو توضیح بده آیا باید اونو در محل خاصی کپی کرد یا باید اونونصب کرد یا....
ممنون میشم  توضیح بدی
موفق باشید

----------


## Touska

سلام

نه بابا جایی که انو نصب نمی کنن بلکه کپیش می کنن تو root جایی که می خواهید از 

استفاده کنید و سپس با استفاده از بارگذاری static  می تونید به راحتی از اون استفاده 

کنید.

یک مثال هم گذاشتم :

----------


## babak869

سلام
دستت درد نکنه عالی بود
موفق باشی

----------


## babak869

توسکای عزیز سلام
در اول تاپیک نوشتی که نسخه بعدی رو هم میزاری؟ آیا روی نسخه جدید کار نکردی؟ اگه نسخه جدید تر بود حتما ما رو هم خبر کن
موفق باشی

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

خیلی ممنون . اگه بشه برنامه های دیگه هم ارائه کنی خیلی عالی میشه مثل همون Ras که در تاپیک دیگه بود و ....

----------


## babak869

جناب مهدی عزیز راستش اینجا جای بحث موضوعات و نظرات شخصی نیست ولی اگه دقت کنید می بینید که من قبلش از جناب توسکا تشکر کردم در ضمن برنامه ایشون کامل و بی نقصه ولی طبق گفته ایشون منم کنجکاو شدم که ببینم نسخه جدید چه امکانات اضافه تری خواهد داشت
فقط همین نه اینکه از کسی طلبکار باشم!!!!
موفق باشید

----------


## oghab

> در ضمن برنامه ایشون کامل و بی نقصه ولی طبق گفته ایشون منم کنجکاو شدم که ببینم نسخه جدید چه امکانات اضافه تری خواهد داشت
> موفق باشید


درسته! من هم از dll ایشون استفاده کردم (ضمن تشکر) و تا بحال هیچ مشکلی نداشتم!
با آرزوی موفقیت

----------


## seaman202008

ممنون عالی بود

----------


## kheyri

جناب توسکا 
با سلام ، میشه بگید این DLL که زحمتشو کشیدید ، میتونه به تاریخ مورد نظر تعداد روز مشخص اضافه یا کم کنه؟ مثلا به تاریخ 15/11/1384  35 روز اضافه یا کم کنه و بعد تاریخ بدست آمده رو برگردونه؟

----------


## mskm100

آقا واقعا dll تون مهشر بود
دستت درد نکنه کلی کارمو راه انداختی

----------


## cybercoder

جالب بود اما من ShDate رو ترجیح می دم. به هرحال ارزشمند بود.

موفق باشید.

----------


## lovelygirl

دوستان من متوجه نشدم بايد چطوري از اين dll استفاده كنم ميشه بيشتر توضيح بدين

----------


## mnakhaei67

یه مشکل دارم اینه که میخوام در گزارشم تاریخ هم در تیتر نشان داده شود و در ضمن persian.dll رو هم دانلود کردم اما نمیدونم آیا باید نصبش کنم تا کار کنه و اگر آره چگونه باید این کار رو بکنم چون پیغام زیر نشون داده میشه و در ضمن funtion نوشته شده در کجا باید نوشته شود؟
the application has failed to start because persian.dll was not found.re-installing the application may fix this problem
باتشکرفراوان

----------

